# Auflösung für DinA3 Bild



## Consti (24. März 2004)

Ich möchte / muss / soll für unsere Schule ein Kalenderblatt für den Kalender fürs Jahr 2005 erstellen. Thema ist "Zuhause": Gut, hat aber nix mit meiner Frage zu tun.

Ich hab in Photoshop das DinA3 Format ausgewählt
Standardmäßig schlägt Photoshop eine Auflösung von 300 pixel / inch vor. Kann ich diese Einstellung beibehalten? Das Format, in welchem der Kalender nachher erscheint ist kleiner oder gleich DinA3 - also es wird nachher nicht vergrößert. Da das Bild NUR für den Kalender ist, möchte ich es natürlich direkt so erstellen, dass es wenig Platz und Ressourcen braucht - also nach dem Motto soviel wie nötig und so wenig wie Möglich!

Bzgl. dieses Themas habe ich mir dieses Tutorial hier angeschaut:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=76624&highlight=aufl%F6sung

und habe daher als Auflösung 300 pixel / inch genommen. Wenn ich mir das jetzt auf dem Monitor anschaue, wirkt es ja riesig Gross. Auch dauert die Bearbeitung "relativ" lange. Es dauert gute 2 Sekunden, die ganze Fläche mit einer Farbe zu füllen - am PC liegts nicht (Amd Athlon 2500+ Barton, 512 ddr).
Ist 300 pixel / inch wirklich angemessen?


----------



## layla (24. März 2004)

Also wenns gedruckt werden soll sollte man schon einen höhere Auflösung nehmen. Ich würd aber vorschlagen einen Kalender eher mit Xpress oder Indesign zu machen ist eher fürn Druck gegeignet.


----------



## da_Dj (24. März 2004)

Soll das ein Deckblatt werden? Dann würde ich wohl doch bei PS bleiben. Und ja das ist ziemlich groß


----------



## Fey (24. März 2004)

Hallo,

dito, kann mich layla nur anschließen. Für den Druck brauchst du hohe Auflösungen und (!nicht vergessen!) den CMYK-Farbmodus.

Je mehr Pixel gespeichert werden müssen, desto größer wird die Datei und desto länger braucht sie, bis sie bearbeitet ist.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## kirchel (24. März 2004)

Also zuerst nimm ich einfach mal an das du 300 DPI und nicht Pixel meinst.

Die DPI zahl ist immer abhängig davon mit welchem Verfahren es geduckt wird.,
Im Digitaldruck,  im Offset, Hoch oder Tief-druck? (und das waren noch nicht alle)

Also beim Digitaldruck brauchst du "nur" eine Auflösung von 150 DPI weil mehr Bildpunkte eh nicht dargestellt werden können.

Ich kann dir allerdings nicht genau sagen wieviel DPI du für die anderen Druckverfahren brauchst, aber in der Regel sind 300 DPI schon richtig, es gibt aber auch Verfahren die bis zu 600DPI drucken, aber ich nimm einfach mal an das; dass bei dir nicht der Fall ist.

Vielleicht weist du ja schon womit es gedruckt werden soll, dann wäre es leichter dir zu sagen wieviel DPI du brauchst.


Kirchel


----------



## da_Dj (24. März 2004)

Bei meinen DIN A4 Ausdrucken früher fiel's nichtmal wirklich auf, dass es nur 72 DPI waren  Aber 300-350 sind dafür "Rahmenrichtlinie" ...

Wobei ja auch noch das Papier bzw. anderes Materiel usw. in diese Berechnung mit eingehen, am besten mal in der Druckerei mal fragen wie gewünscht, ich würd es erstmal mit 300 machen ...


----------



## Consti (24. März 2004)

Mmh, keine Ahung ob es ein Deckblatt oder ein Monatsblatt wird. Hoffe mal eher ein Monatsblatt.
Danke für den Hinweis auf CMYK - hab ich so schnell jetzt nicht dran gedacht, aber kann ja schnell konvertiert werden.
Also wie das jetzt genau gedruckt wird weiss ich nicht. Naja, es wird ja auch kein "professioneller" Kalender, er ist halt von einer kleinen Schule (ca. 800 Schüler) und da ich ja auch noch nicht so fit in PS bin, lass ich es erst mal bei 300 dpi - der Lehrer sagte, dass die da nachher noch Digital dran rumfuschen wollen, falls was an der Grösse nicht passt.


----------



## schnarnd (24. März 2004)

welche Auflösungen hat denn jetzt nun A3
und A4 würde ich auch gern wissen!
thx


----------



## da_Dj (24. März 2004)

Wie meinst das jetzt?

Din A3 doppelt Din A4

Die DPI [eigentlich LPI] Zahl ist die Anzahl der Punkte/Linien die auf einem Inch [2,54 cm] dargestellt werden. Auf Monitor sind 72 üblich und reichen aus, aber für den Druck sind 300-350 am besten geeignet Geht auch mit höheren/niedrigeren Werten, kommt aufs Material an usw. Aber da gabs schonmal einen ausführlichen Thread zu


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2004)

Hi,
ähm wenn mich nicht alles täuscht verwendet man LPI nur wenn es um die Rasterung geht und nicht um die Auflösung, nur so am Rande  .


----------



## schnarnd (25. März 2004)

Also ich möchte die Pixel Auflösung für diese Größen wissen!


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. März 2004)

Hi schnarnd,
vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=149133&


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Consti _
> *Danke für den Hinweis auf CMYK - hab ich so schnell jetzt nicht dran gedacht, aber kann ja schnell konvertiert werden.*



Hi,

wenn du nicht genau weißt, WIE du das konvertieren musst, dann lass es lieber.
Der RGB-Farbraum ist deutlich größer und ich denke, es ist durchaus möglich,
dass der Druckvorlagenhersteller in der Druckerei mehr Ahnung von UCR, GCR
und Punktzuwachs hat.
Eine CMYK-Datei hat gegenüber dem RGB-Original schon Verluste im Farbraum,
die nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden können. Diese Verluste kann man
vermeiden, wenn man weiß wie, womit und auf was gedruckt wird.

Im Zweifel, wenn du nicht ganz genau weißt, was du tust, dann lass es lieber den
Fachmann oder die Fachfrau machen. 

Als kleinen Einstieg ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit kannst du
dir dieses Videotutorial von mir anschauen und anhören.
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials114307.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fey (26. März 2004)

Hi schnarnd,

die Pixelauflösung für die Formate ist natürlich unterschiedlich.

Bei 72 dpi: 842 pixel x 1191 pixel

bei 150 dpi: 1754 pixel x 2481 pixel

bei 300 dpi: 3508 pixel x 4963 pixel

Lässt sich aber sehr einfach auch für andere Auflösungen ausrechnen:

Format in cm als erstes in inch umrechnen (/2,54) 
Anschließend Inch (Breite) * Auflösung. Das selbe dann noch mit der Höhe und schon hast du deine Pixelangabe.

Gruß,
Melanie

P.S.: So kompliziert brauch man's aber gar nicht, Photoshop macht es ja automatisch.


----------

